# Convert 500GB SSD to fat32



## jakedaniel67 (Oct 25, 2018)

Currently, both of my hard drives don't have an OS on them. I have a bootable Windows 10 USB. When I boot from USB, I get to the point where I select a partition to install Windows 10 on. That's when it tells me that I need to convert to FAT32. 

Right now I'm trying to format SSD through (DISKPART> format fs=fat32.) I am probably to get the "Volume is too big for FAT32/Format failed error. Please help!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

At the screen where it asks you where you want to install 10 click on 'Advanced' and highlight and delete all partitions on the hard drive, then continue with the install and it will make the partitions it needs automatically.

It's a good idea to have only one HDD connected when you install, to ensure all the Windows files go onto the correct HDD. Just disconnect the Sata cable (the thinner one) at the drive or motherboard end.


----------



## jakedaniel67 (Oct 25, 2018)

managed said:


> At the screen where it asks you where you want to install 10 click on 'Advanced' and highlight and delete all partitions on the hard drive, then continue with the install and it will make the partitions it needs automatically.
> 
> It's a good idea to have only one HDD connected when you install, to ensure all the Windows files go onto the correct HDD. Just disconnect the Sata cable (the thinner one) at the drive or motherboard end.


I did all that. Now it's showing "windows installation encountered an unexpected error 0xc0000005"


----------



## jakedaniel67 (Oct 25, 2018)

UPDATE: 
I booted USB from Legacy. This allowed me to bypass the error.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Well done. Let me know if the install completes ok please.


----------



## monicahi (Oct 29, 2018)

When you format any hard drive larger than 32 GB, you may receive the error: the volume size is too big for FAT32. That's because Microsoft does not allow you to format the NTFS partition larger than 32 GB to FAT32.
To sum up, you cannot format an NTFS partition larger than 32 GB to FAT32 in Diskpart. So, you need a professional disk formatting software, which can help when Windows fails to finish such formatting tasks.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

monicahi said:


> When you format any hard drive larger than 32 GB, you may receive the error: the volume size is too big for FAT32. That's because Microsoft does not allow you to format the NTFS partition larger than 32 GB to FAT32.
> To sum up, you cannot format an NTFS partition larger than 32 GB to FAT32 in Diskpart. So, you need a professional disk formatting software, which can help when Windows fails to finish such formatting tasks.


That's true. The Windows 10 install was trying to make a small FAT32 EFI partition which isn't created with a legacy boot install.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You receive this error msg when there is some info still on the drive ie mbr or gpt. Deleting partitions does not remove this data. You have basically two ways to remove this; from the cmd prompt using the clean command OR secure erasing the ssd. I prefer to secure erase the drive. Most ssd mfg have a toolkit/toolbox that has the ability to create a usb to accomplish this task. In addition some very high end motherboards have a secure erase utility built into the bios so you can secure erase right from the bios screen.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

crjdriver said:


> You receive this error msg when there is some info still on the drive ie mbr or gpt. Deleting partitions does not remove this data. You have basically two ways to remove this; from the cmd prompt using the clean command OR secure erasing the ssd. I prefer to secure erase the drive. Most ssd mfg have a toolkit/toolbox that has the ability to create a usb to accomplish this task. In addition some very high end motherboards have a secure erase utility built into the bios so you can secure erase right from the bios screen.


I don't see how the OP could install 10 on a drive that had been used before then.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

managed said:


> I don't see how the OP could install 10 on a drive that had been used before then.


I am not understanding. People install win10 all of the time on drives that have been used before.
Most likely the poster attempted to partition/format the drive prior to doing the install. This is what causes the problem.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

OP's drive was already MBR or GPT so how come it installed 10 without being cleaned by Diskpart ? 
I took your post to mean that had to be done or install wouldn't work, did I misunderstand ?


crjdriver said:


> I am not understanding. People install win10 all of the time on drives that have been used before.
> Most likely the poster attempted to partition/format the drive prior to doing the install. This is what causes the problem.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Yes. As long as you do not change what type ie mbr or gpt, you do not have to secure erase or clean the drive. It is only when you have a situation such as bios set to eufi/secure boot AND the drive has mbr; that will cause a problem. Same thing the other way around. Bios set to legacy and drive has gpt.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

crjdriver said:


> Yes. As long as you do not change what type ie mbr or gpt, you do not have to secure erase or clean the drive. It is only when you have a situation such as bios set to eufi/secure boot AND the drive has mbr; that will cause a problem. Same thing the other way around. Bios set to legacy and drive has gpt.


Ok thanks, I understand now.


----------

